# Brighton Barista Battle



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just saw this poster, in case the pic I too small, it's 7pm Friday 19th April at Small Batch 7 Dials. £5 entry. Portafilters at Dawn...sounds like fun.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't seem to get the pic uploading...will try again later but all the details are in my previous post.

Got it


----------

